#  1  8.3

## Yakima

1  8.3 .   
       .      :

     .
   .
 .
 ,    ,       1   :
ENTERPRISE/F"C:\Users\Buh\Documents\1C\AccountingBase" \C  \UC< >
   ,    ? 
 ,  " "
.

----------


## Yakima

1,     .
  ,   .
 ,       :
:      1CV8.cdn (,      ,      )   C:\Users\....\Documents\1C\AccountingBase"
 !

----------

> 1,     .


        1     ?

----------

!

----------


## veplus

> ,       :
> :      1CV8.cdn (,      ,      )   C:\Users\....\Documents\1C\AccountingBase"
>  !


  !!!

----------


## potapovaolgaleo

!!!!    ,    ))

----------


## xyliganka

!!!!

----------

!!!

----------


## _

> 1  8.3 .   
>        .      :
> 
>      .
>    .
>  .
>  ,    ,       1   :
> ENTERPRISE/F"C:\Users\Buh\Documents\1C\AccountingBase" \C  \UC< >
>    ,    ? 
> ...


             .     .

----------


## Milli

!!!!!!

----------

!!!✌

----------

,  -     ,    ,       .

----------


## julia_bz

,      ,     ,     ,     ,           15 , ....... :Frown:

----------

!!!

----------


## katy0901

,     . ,         )

----------

,    ,   , !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lidik

!!!!!

----------

!
!

. .

----------

!!!   !!!       ?   !

----------


## agryzkova-elena

! ,         ,         (   1)   -   . ,     .

----------

> 


  ,        .

----------

> 1  8.3 .   
>        .      :
> 
>      .
>    .
>  .
>  ,    ,       1   :
> ENTERPRISE/F"C:\Users\Buh\Documents\1C\AccountingBase" \C  \UC< >
>    ,    ? 
> ...


 !!!

----------

!           ! !

----------

, Yakima,    !!!!  !

----------

!       :Frown: ((     () !!

----------


## jokonda

!

----------

!  :Smilie:

----------

> ,        .


,    1 5  ,   ,   .     -  :    6- .      ... ,  ,  1    ?

      : ...  :Frown: 

,    :Smilie:

----------

> ,  ,  1    ?


     .

----------


## greta_saveleva

> .

----------

.

----------


## greta_saveleva

> .

----------

*greta_saveleva*,        ,        ?

----------


## greta_saveleva

> *greta_saveleva*,        ,        ?


   .    ,   .   : "...  7- ; 1   " (.  ).     ,  .       .  6  .

----------

> 6


     .  ,  6    ?

----------


## greta_saveleva

, 5  .  6-    .   1  4    ,     .

----------

...     1.

----------


## greta_saveleva

:Smilie:

----------

,          .        !!!!

----------


## Alberto

1     ,            .              ,             .

----------

> 1     ,


   -    .




> ,


  ,    .

----------

!

----------

.    ,    .    ,   .

----------

!

----------

!!!

----------

! 2  ,     ,    .

----------


## Yakima

> ,        .


,      ""      . 
,    ,         .          -      .  :Big Grin: 
      " "  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


 -  !    !  :Smilie: 
PS    .

----------

!!!    .

----------

,  !

----------

.

----------

,  .      1.  8.3.   :

 .
 ,    ,        "1:  :
ENTERPRISE/F"D:/1_"//UC< >

----------


## lew1

** , 
:   1  11  1  8.3 (3.041.52) 
       .

, ,   . 11,          ?

----------


## lew1

:   1  11  1  8.3 (3.041.52) 
       .

, ,   . 11,          ?

----------

!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## _

> 1,     .
>   ,   .
>  ,       :
> :      1CV8.cdn (,      ,      )   C:\Users\....\Documents\1C\AccountingBase"
>  !


!!!!       !!!  :Smilie:

----------

!

----------

!!!!!      1     (   ),     .       1   . .

----------

!    !

----------

C     !!

:    1-        1 500    (!?)
  ,     ( )            ...!

----------

!         -    ! .

----------

+1000   !!!

----------

.                 .  .

 ,  ,            .  .

----------

))))

----------


## izbash

!!!!

----------

,    !!!

----------


## pannotchka

> 1  8.3 .   
>        .      :
> 
>      .
>    .
>  .
>  ,    ,       1   :
> ENTERPRISE/F"C:\Users\Buh\Documents\1C\AccountingBase" \C  \UC< >
>    ,    ? 
> ...


, ,   !!!!!!!!     .       .         .    ,         .  ,      . ,    . ,       .          :  1Cv8.1CD (   ).           .    .          ,      1v8 (. *dt).     .      ?   -   ?  ,     .

----------

> 1Cv8.1CD


, ,  .



> 1v8 (. *dt).


    .      .  ,     .
         zip.

----------


## pannotchka

> , ,  .
> 
>     .      .  ,     .
>          zip.


. ,     -,   ,    (,   ).      .  ,      .   ,     .  .     . ,  -          .     .

----------

> ,     -


.   -   .    ,     .  **   .




> 


     ,     .





> -


   : ZIP-     Windows ( ).

----------


## pannotchka

> .   -   .    ,     .  **   .
> 
> 
>      ,     .
> 
> !    .      .  5     .
> 
>    : ZIP-     Windows ( ).


 ZIP-.    - .     ?  1        .     . -   ? ,    .    ,  .

----------

> ?


1.     .
2.    zip. ..     1cv8.1cd.
3.  1.      "".    .   .

----------


## pannotchka

> 1.     .
> 2.    zip. ..     1cv8.1cd.
> 3.  1.      "".    .   .


.    .

----------

!    !

----------

,     ,

----------



----------


## Olga2000

Yakima, !!! !!! !!!  ,       .

----------


## Olga27100

!!      ...   !)))   , !!!!))

----------

!!!
,  .

----------

!

----------

!!!  .    ))))

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

. . .

----------

.

----------

!!!!!!!!!

----------

!!

----------

Yakima   
1  8.3 .   
       .      :

     .
   .
 .
 ,    ,       1   :
ENTERPRISE/F"C:\Users\Buh\Documents\1C\AccountingBase" \C  \UC< >
   ,    ? 
 ,  " "
.

   .  ,   ,    (  )

----------


## 64537

2.1.         .cdn!     ?

----------


## 767695

> 2.1.         .cdn!     ?


 ,    :Wink:

----------


## Dimch

> ...
>      ,     .....


                     .        .

----------

!    -  !

----------


## Olga_Kalabuhova

!

----------

,  !

----------

!!!

----------

> 1  8.3 .   
>        .      :
> 
>      .
>    .
>  .
>  ,    ,       1   :
> ENTERPRISE/F"C:\Users\Buh\Documents\1C\AccountingBase" \C  \UC< >
>    ,    ? 
> ...


     !!!

----------



----------


## yulia33

. ! -!)))  - !

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## elena.proxorowa

, ,  !!!!

----------


## _

: C:\Users\Buh\Documents\1C\AccountingBase
     0   1 ,     1CD  !!!!!!

----------

!!!

----------


## behappy25

!
,    .
        )) !!

----------


## Shustra

> 1,     .
>   ,   .
>  ,       :
> :      1CV8.cdn (,      ,      )   C:\Users\....\Documents\1C\AccountingBase"
>  !


!    ,   !

----------

! !

----------


## Alika73

, !      ,  ))) .     1  8.3   ,     , 2016   .      2014 ,      2016      10   (((  ,  " "           (((   ,      ,         :yes:   :Redface:   !

----------

> (((  ,  " "           (((


            ?

----------


## Alika73

"" ? ..              ?

----------


## Iren

> "" ? ..              ?

----------



----------

,

----------

> 1  8.3 .   
>        .      :
> 
>      .
>    .
>  .
>  ,    ,       1   :
> ENTERPRISE/F"C:\Users\Buh\Documents\1C\AccountingBase" \C  \UC< >
>    ,    ? 
> ...


!!!

----------

.
- .
   1Cv8.1CD.cfl      1C8tmp.1CD.cfl    !!!!
  !!!!!

----------

!      .  ! 1    .

----------


## 5656566

!!!

----------

,  !

----------

!!!!   !!!

----------


## kmv1

!!!!

----------

,      !    !!!       .

----------

!   )))))))))))))))))

----------

Yakima     !!!! !!!!

----------

!      .  !!!!

----------

!!!!

----------


## 12345

!    .       ,       1 ,    ,   ...      ...     .     : , , , ...  ... !  . .

----------

!!!!!

----------

Yakima
 !! !

----------

.

----------



----------


## 2311

! )

----------


## ika777

.     . 18 .      
     .    . 
ENTERPRISE/F"C:\Documents and Settining/Admin\ \1C\AccountingBase"C/UC*< > 
,  ?

----------

*ika777*,

----------


## ika777

.

----------

*ika777*,    1

----------


## ika777

,? , ?

----------


## ika777

1

----------

!!!!

----------

!!!  !

----------

Yakima.
 !!!!!!!! !

----------

!!!   !!!       !

----------


## ElenaDm

.   .

----------

!!!

----------


## AlexF2016

,  .

----------


## 12



----------


## imp743

!      ,    .       )   !

----------

,  ,    ,     .      ?

----------

!!! !!!!!!!!!

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

)

----------


## OksanaL

,      ,    ,      ,  1   : "      .
    .
  .
  ,    ,       1   :
 ENTERPRISE/F"C:\Users\Buh\Documents\1C\AccountingBase" \C  \UC< >" 

    1V8.cdn ?

----------


## Ali

*OksanaL*,

----------


## OksanaL

,

----------

! !!!!!!

----------

.    ,    .

----------

,  , ,    ,  .     ,     ! (  )

----------


## Yulia_Nikolaeva

,         .  ,     )))

----------

> 1  8.3 .   
>        .      :
> 
>      .
>    .
>  .
>  ,    ,       1   :
> ENTERPRISE/F"C:\Users\Buh\Documents\1C\AccountingBase" \C  \UC< >
>    ,    ? 
> ...


        1,      (((      !!

----------

)))))

----------


## AntonKN

""

----------


## .

*AntonKN*,        .    -

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## galina.drjukova

*Yakima*, .                ,                         ?                 ,              ?            ?   .

----------

!    !!!!

----------

. !!!!  1-     ,            .

----------

> 


  ,      .

----------


## AntiDuck

,  2 ,    .
  !  ::nyear::

----------

, , !   ,   .

----------


## hiker

*Yakima*,      ,  ""  /  /  :Wink: .      ,    :Wink:

----------


## -36

!   ,   ...       ,   .   "   " .   ,   ,   ,    ....

----------


## -36

((((     ?    4 ,  ,   ,

----------

> !   ,   ...       ,   .   "   " .   ,   ,   ,    ....


   ,  -  .   ,      .




> 4 ,  ,


      ?    .

----------


## -36

! )))

----------

> ! )))


 



> ?

----------


## -36

,     ,

----------

> 


.   ,    .     *chdbfl*.

----------


## -36

, (((

----------


## AnastasiaBel

,  !!!
.

----------

!!!      !!!!

----------

> ,        .


     ...10  ,  .

----------

!!!!!

----------


## Tatiana23

> 1,     .
>   ,   .
>  ,       :
> :      1CV8.cdn (,      ,      )   C:\Users\....\Documents\1C\AccountingBase"
>  !


 !!!! :Smilie:

----------

,   ,  , !

----------

,       !!!  1     !!! ,  !

----------

!!!!!!!!

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## -36

! , -   ,     ?

----------


## Winny Buh

> ! , -   ,     ?


 -     ?

----------


## -36

,   ,  ,   10,    15  ,    .  .   4

----------

,   4     .    .

----------



----------


## komponent



----------

,

----------

!     (),  3.0 (3.0.49.28)        .   -,  1-2  ,      (((   ,      .       ?  .

----------

**,     ..       ..

----------

> 


  ,      / (   10 /   -). 
    /   .    (- )   .

----------

> / (   10 /   -).


    3.0?     10.3  30-40    ..

----------

> 3.0?


,    . 




> 


 :Wow:   .

----------

> !!!!    ,    ))


!   !!!

----------


## musaevaolga

.

----------

> 1  8.3 .   
>        .      :
> 
>      .
>    .
>  .
>  ,    ,       1   :
> ENTERPRISE/F"C:\Users\Buh\Documents\1C\AccountingBase" \C  \UC< >
>    ,    ? 
> ...


 .      .

----------


## nelyah

!      1.    "1cv8c"  .   .     cdn,   .

----------


## Winny Buh

> !      1.    "1cv8c"  .   .     cdn,   .


 cdn -   ,          .
       (    ),            .

----------

!

----------

! ,   ,         ...    !

----------


## Eliza10

!!!!    ....

----------


## Eliza10

,      .       1V8.cdn,    .      ,  ,  1  .   1,   ,   ,       .    .

----------


## 1983

!

----------

.        !!!

----------

!!!!!

----------


## yui79

,

----------


## -

.   .
1     2014 ,      .
  !

----------

!! !!

----------

> 1  8.3 .   
>        .      :
> 
>      .
>    .
>  .
>  ,    ,       1   :
> ENTERPRISE/F"C:\Users\Buh\Documents\1C\AccountingBase" \C  \UC< >
>    ,    ? 
> ...


 !!!!!!!!!!

----------

!
,,   =.
 1  , 3.0.(  8.3.11.2867)
     ,  ,  ,  ,    ( 8.3.12.1529).,     ,    (    -  ),               "     .   ".
  8 .
 -       .
 !

----------


## Winny Buh

> "     .   ".


   Windows       .
 1.  1   ,      .
 2.             

P.S.
    , ..            .

----------

> Windows       .
>  1.  1   ,      .
>  2.             
> 
> P.S.
>     , ..            .


   !!!  :Smilie: 
  -  .

----------


## muza737

!

----------

!
 !

----------

.

----------


## -36

. . 
    -  "    "     .
,  ,    3-4       "    ". 
    ,   .  - (

----------


## __

,    (!) -  .
 .  01.02.2021    .
    -  .     .    -      (   )   -   .

----------


## -36

(

----------

https://1c.ru/rus/support/surrog.htm...ign=antipiracy

----------

!!   !!!!

----------

